# (Solved) Code 10 and Yellow "!" for on-board LAN on Asus P4C800e Deluxe



## macpen (Jul 10, 2004)

A onboard LAN Code 10 and yellow “!” does not always mean a faulty driver. It can also mean the onboard LAN has failed.

About a week ago I lost my internet connection with a Code 10 and yellow "!" mark beside the onboard P4C800e Deluxe LAN. After scouring this forum and elsewhere, the predominant opinion was a bad driver. At the same time, XP Home needed reactivated since the LAN (worth 3 points out of 12 I think) had changed: albeit to ‘none’.

No problem, I simply swapped out the disk drive with a backup clone from a month earlier (Acronis True Image which I have found to be very good.) Same problem! Moreover, I had to reactivate XP Home on that backup disk also. 

I tried reloading the LAN drivers many times from various sources including the original motherboard disk and other sources. No luck. Incidentally, the orange network light on the board socket was ON and remained so. 

Today in desperation, I uninstalled the Onboard LAN in Device Manager before rebooting and then disabled it in the Asus P4C800e Deluxe BIOS on restart. (Supposedly this sequence prevents it remaining as an invisible ghost card in Device Manager.) Shut down and installed an Intel PWLA8391 PCI card. It was successfully detected as New Hardware. At that point --and according to the Intel instructions--, I canceled the Found New Hardware Wizard and clicked on the Intel driver and software program .exe installer which was at the Intel site for that NIC card.

I’m backup and running on the net. The moral is that a Code 10 and yellow “!” doesn’t necessarily mean a bad driver for an Onboard LAN, it can also mean a bad board LAN. Fortunately, NICs are a pretty cheap fix although it took a while for me to get there.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting your resolution regarding the Code 10 error.


----------

